# black iron pipe lamps & or fixtures



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We just did a project like this on the long weekend. The client wanted all these industrial things made and we said that if it is plugged in, go for it; if it is hard-wired there is no way.

Not sure if the NEC approaches it the same way.

Cheers
John


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> I am seeing lamps , ceiling lights and sconces made of iron pipe
> 
> they cant be ul listed as a luminaire
> 
> but can you call them conduit extensions ?


Something cobbled together, no, not listed. Can't call them conduit extensions 'cause it's not conduit.



RICK BOYD said:


> https://www.lightingdirect.com/elk-...2721&msclkid=a1d37d597d6615ae1fbf27d7258a5322


The link says that one is UL listed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Personally I don't see why they couldn't be listed fixtures.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Link shows it as ul listed, why not. I'm not rolling my own though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We wired a Mac and Cheese shop and the owner shows up with a glass jar chandelier he found on Pinterest. I told him no label, no hangy by me.
One of my guys and his girlfriend ended up hangin it for him on the weekend for cash.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Almost looks like a modified gas lamp fixture.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Almost looks like a modified gas lamp fixture.


Yeah it does and there are plenty of them down this way.


----------

